

Consume Less. Create More. - jmhobbs
http://www.consumelesscreatemore.com/

======
tpyo
It is better to have enough ideas for some of them to be wrong, than to be
always right by having no ideas at all.

\-- Edward de Bono

When we engage in what we are naturally suited to do, our work takes on the
quality of play and it is play that stimulates creativity.

\-- Linda Naiman

You can never get enough of what you don't need to make you happy.

\-- Eric Hoffer

If you want to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first create the
universe.

\--Carl Sagan

Our duty, as men and women, is to proceed as if limits to our ability did not
exist. We are collaborators in creation.

\-- Teilhard de Chardin

You have succeeded in life when all you really want is only what you really
need.

\-- Vernon Howard

Edit for more:

Do not trouble yourself much to get new things, whether clothes or friends....
Sell your clothes and keep your thoughts.

\-- Henry David Thoreau

Creativity comes from trust. Trust your instincts. And never hope more than
you work.

\-- Rita Mae Brow

Pop culture is not about depth. It's about marketing, supply and demand,
consumerism.

\-- Trevor Dunn

But this is just the start of something much bigger.

\-- Cory Doctorow

Creativity is the sudden cessation of stupidity.

\-- Edwin Land

Growth for the sake of growth is the ideology of the cancer cell.

\-- Edward Abbey

Actually, they are all at [http://github.com/jmhobbs/consume-less-create-
more/blob/mast...](http://github.com/jmhobbs/consume-less-create-
more/blob/master/quote.php)

------
shrikant
1\. Open site 2\. Set browser tab to full-screen

Instant screensaver, for when you don't have to bother with locking the
desktop.

I don't wish to slag on what is obviously a labour of love, but other than the
use-case outlined above, is there a point? Otherwise the site is plainly
consuming more than it creates.

~~~
jmhobbs
I just wanted to put something together and didn't have a lot of time. It's
something you are supposed to visit once and then move on :-)

It is true that it relys on quotes, but I didn't see that as consuming so much
as combining, like using lego bricks to build something.

Thanks for looking!

------
chuhnk
I think this site would greatly benefit from redirecting to some charity.

~~~
jmhobbs
Recommendations?

~~~
chuhnk
I can only give you my opinion which may not be the best suggestion but
something that benefits children or the environment. I think it would be great
if others had suggestions on what charities they'd like to see it go to.

~~~
jmhobbs
Perhaps a rotating set of charities?

In between quotes (or every few quotes) a call to action and link to a charity
could come up.

Does anyone else like that or have suggestions?

------
audiodude
Here are my ideas for my fork:

1) Prev, pause, and next buttons for quote motion

2) Color swatches for the quotation marks and the words

Both of these would be hidden until mouse movement, a la the new google
homepage

~~~
jmhobbs
Always happy to integrate ideas. What do you mean by #2, I'm not following. Do
you mean you can change the color of the marks/words?

